# Palit HD4850 mit alternativem Dualslot Kühler



## BeachBoy08 (7. August 2008)

*Palit HD4850 mit alternativem Dualslot Kühler*

Als einer der ersten Hersteller bringt Palit jetzt seine HD4850 mit alternativem Kühldesign.
Der Kühler ist eine Dualslotmodell (inkl. Lüfter) mit einem 80mm Lüfter. Dieser rotiert im Idle mit 1000 RPM und unter Last mit 2000 RPM.
Eine wichtige Sache wäre noch, dass Palit die Karte mit einem 8pin Stromstecker ausgestattet hat, damit der Karte auch bei hoher Übertaktung nicht der Strom ausgeht.

Weiter Informationen und Bilder gibt es auf Fudzilla.com.


----------



## push@max (7. August 2008)

*AW: Palit HD4850 mit alternativem Dualslot Kühler*

Ich denke das sich der Dualslot Kühler auf der 4850 besser schlägt als der Singkeslot, schön das der Hersteller Rückblick auf die Overclocker nimmt


----------



## BeachBoy08 (7. August 2008)

*AW: Palit HD4850 mit alternativem Dualslot Kühler*

schau dir mal den link auf fudzilla an, da ist auch ein vergleich der karte mit dem standartlüfter dabei

kurz zusammengefasst: der lüfter kühlt die karte besser und vor allem deutlich leiser als der referenzkühler


----------



## moddingfreaX (7. August 2008)

*AW: Palit HD4850 mit alternativem Dualslot Kühler*

Schöne Werte! Endlich mal wieder ein Hersteller der an uns OC'er denkt (wär er schlau gewesen hätte er nen S2 draufgepackt, aber man kann ja nicht alles haben!  )
Allerdings sieht der Kühler etwas "billig" aus!


----------



## push@max (8. August 2008)

*AW: Palit HD4850 mit alternativem Dualslot Kühler*

ich hätte mir da einen dicken 120er angebracht und übel overclockt


----------



## LordTripack (9. August 2008)

*AW: Palit HD4850 mit alternativem Dualslot Kühler*



BeachBoy08 schrieb:


> einem 80mm Lüfter.



Nunja, bei dem Lüfter geht der Großteil der durchfließbaren Fläche schon mal durch den Elektromotor verloren.

92 mm hätten da noch mal einiges gebracht. Und die heiße Luft nur in Richtung raus aus dem Gehäuse und den 8 pin Stecker für kleinere Gehäuse nach oben anstatt Richtung Festplattenkäfig. Bei mir ist das immer verdammt knapp.

Sonst eine schöne Karte, auch wenn ich schon eine Refferenz habe.

Mal sehen was Intel noch aus Graphics Computing macht. Dann kann ich vielleicht sie auch mal auf Wasserkühlung umstellen.


----------



## simons700 (9. August 2008)

*AW: Palit HD4850 mit alternativem Dualslot Kühler*



moddingfreaX schrieb:


> Schöne Werte! Endlich mal wieder ein Hersteller der an uns OC'er denkt (wär er schlau gewesen hätte er nen S2 draufgepackt, aber man kann ja nicht alles haben!  )
> Allerdings sieht der Kühler etwas "billig" aus!



S1 meinst du oder


----------



## mad-onion (10. August 2008)

*AW: Palit HD4850 mit alternativem Dualslot Kühler*

Also ich weiß ja nicht, das Teil pustet doch die ganze erwärmte Luft ins Restgehäuse..
Optimal ist was anderes.


----------



## BeachBoy08 (10. August 2008)

*AW: Palit HD4850 mit alternativem Dualslot Kühler*



mad-onion schrieb:


> Also ich weiß ja nicht, das Teil pustet doch die ganze erwärmte Luft ins Restgehäuse..
> Optimal ist was anderes.


ein Accelero S1 mach das auch...und wenn du eine gute gehäusebelüftung hats dürfte das kein allzu großes problem darstellen.....


----------



## BeachBoy08 (21. August 2008)

*AW: Palit HD4850 mit alternativem Dualslot Kühler*

Ich war grad eben noch mal Fudzilla und hab noch einige Infos zu der Karte gefunden.
Ich bin aber grad zu faul die Seite noch zu über setzten, weil ich gleich ins Bett will, deshalb verweise ich mal diesen Link: *klick mich*

Wer die Karte auch mal in Natura erleben möchte: Sie wird auch auf der GC in Leipzig zu begutachten sein. Ich werde sie mir mal ansehen und euch dann meine Eindrücke sagen.

EDIT: Hab sie mir gestern auf der GC mal angesehen. Man merkt vom Gewicht schon einen ziemlichen Unterschied zur Standart HD4850. Der Kühler an sich sah ziemlich sauber verarbeitet aus aber die Plastikabedeckung oben drauf missfiel mir etwas. Sie wirkte doch etwas billig und man hat auch schon viele kleine Kratzer darauf gesehen, scheint also nicht sonderlich kratzfest zu sein.


----------

